# Fertility information day



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone from the forum was attending the information day next sat? Would be a great chance to put faces to names.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen, i'm going to the information day. I started going to one of the support groups after meeting some of the ladies from here and they are going too. If you want to meet up with us pm me and i'll give you my mobile number.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

That would be great, thanks


----------

